# Housing in Canberra



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

Please suggest which areas in CBR have best bus connectivity with other parts of Canberra. Since buses WILL be MY LIFELINE for job search, long-term accommodation search and shopping (groceries etc), initially I need to get at a place which has reliable bus connectivity.


----------



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Ishaan,

Thank you for the information on the rooms in your house. How much is the rent per room? Are you currently in CBR? Where can I view some photos of the house and the advertised rooms? Gumtree..??

Regards



ishaanchal said:


> A fully furnished Single Room and a Double Room is available to rent in a house that is also fully furnished so we'd prefer someone that doesn't have too much furniture. Looking for a clean, easy going person. Age, gender, profession doesn't matters as long as you are paying rent on time.
> 
> Students or Couples are welcome
> 
> ...


----------



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

I emailed you just now, hope you have received it. can we chat here on this forum itself?



ishaanchal said:


> Yup, Im still in CBR and the rent for the room is $180/week.
> 
> I can make you show the room on Whatsapp if you have got one. Are you from India ? When ru planning to move ? You can email me your contact details and we can talk over the phone. My email is - thakurishaan @ yahoo . com


----------



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply Ishaan. I would prefer to be addressed by my proper name 

Regards



ishaanchal said:


> Hope you have received a Reply too Year End Buddy


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey suchig, how's it going? You in Canberra yet? 

I've just been looking at houses and they're pretty cheap and plentiful. Have you been looking on all homes?

I wouldn't accept anywhere until you've visited a few places and seen what you can get for your money, if you like your housemates and if you can manage the location with public transport!


----------



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Tulauras,

I am doing good and I am sure you are doing great. No I am not visiting Canberra till June this year but anytime after that.

I have got job committments and few much-loved responsibilities as well. Also I am travelling to couple of countries before visiting CBR.

However, as I said earlier I want to get comfortable with AU procedures and AUD prices for accommodation, car, commuting etc I do keep looking at rooms through gumtree. Somehow I found allhomes costly.

But I appreciate and trust your suggestion so going to look at this website in detail.

Thanks & regards
Suchi



tulauras said:


> Hey suchig, how's it going? You in Canberra yet?
> 
> I've just been looking at houses and they're pretty cheap and plentiful. Have you been looking on all homes?
> 
> I wouldn't accept anywhere until you've visited a few places and seen what you can get for your money, if you like your housemates and if you can manage the location with public transport!


----------

